

Recent talk on xmonad, a window manager in Haskell (video) - mattrepl
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=335464970721710096&pr=goog-sl

======
mattrepl
A recent talk given at FringeDC on xmonad, a window manager written in
Haskell.

More information at the speaker's site:
<http://byorgey.wordpress.com/2008/03/27/fringedc-talk/>

